# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  ADD - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Wat is ADD?*
ADD staat voor 'Attention Deficit Disorder'. Iemand die ADD heeft beschikt over een gebrekkig werkend filtersysteem in de hersenen waardoor het informatieverwerkingsproces ( cognitief proces) op geheel andere wijze verloopt dan het geval is bij iemand die geen ADD heeft. Gedurende het informatieverwerkingsproces ondervindt iemand met ADD een bijzonder grote moeite bij het maken van onderscheid tussen relevante en irrelevante informatie. In eerste instantie gaat de waargenomen informatie volledig op in een mist van gedachten, wordt nagenoeg elk onderdeel van deze informatie als 'even belangrijk' ervaren, en eist de verwerking van deze informatie vanaf het moment van waarneming grotendeels de aandacht op. Dit heeft als gevolg dat iemand met ADD, om tot een bruikbare conclusie te kunnen komen, op geheel andere wijze leert, interpreteert, herinnert, denkt, waarneemt en oplossingen bedenkt.

*Subtypes volgens DSM-IV*
1. ADD, het type met alleen concentratieproblemen
Volgens DSM-IV zijn de kenmerken van het type met concentratieproblemen:
* snel afgeleid zijn door irrelevante dingen en geluiden;
* moeite hebben met plannen en organiseren;
* problemen hebben met taken afmaken en deadlines halen;
* falen in het concentreren op details en hierdoor slordige fouten maken;
* zelden instructies nauwkeurig en compleet opvolgen;
* verliezen of vergeten van dingen als sleutels, portemonnee, reisdocumenten en spullen die nodig zijn om een taak uit te voeren.
Dit type wordt ADD genoemd. Hier ontbreekt dus de H van hyperactiviteit. Inmiddels zijn onderzoekers het erover eens dat ten minste 40 procent van alle mensen met ADHD (dit zijn met name vrouwen) alleen de concentratieproblemen hebben. Deze personen leiden een leven vol frustraties, niet alleen omdat zij blijken te falen in vrijwel alles wat zij ondernemen, maar ook omdat zij vaak worden bestempeld als lui, dom en ongeïnteresseerd. Feit is dat mensen met ADD zichzelf er niet toe kunnen brengen om iets te willen. Dat kost hen ongelooflijk veel meer energie dan anderen. ADD'ers zonder hyperactiviteit en impulsiviteit worden helaas nog nauwelijks gediagnostiseerd, omdat zij niet opvallen door lastig gedrag.
2. HD, het type met alleen hyperactiviteit en impulsiviteit
Een aantal kenmerken van dit type zijn:
* rusteloosheid, constant bewegen met handen of voeten, steeds verzitten;
* moeite hebben met wachten op bevrediging op langere termijn;
* zaken niet kunnen uitstellen, maar van alles tegelijk ondernemen;
* hard rijden, gehaast zijn, niet kunnen blijven zitten in situaties waarin zitten of rustig gedrag verwacht wordt;
* tijdens een gesprek anderen steeds onderbreken;
* oncontroleerbare woede-, angst- of huiluitbarstingen.
3. ADHD, het gecombineerde type
Het gecombineerde type kenmerkt zich door zowel concentratieproblemen, hyperactiviteit en impulsiviteit. De meeste mensen met ADHD behoren tot deze categorie. 
Het leven van een ADHD'er wordt evenals dat van een ADD'er gekenmerkt door een aaneenschakeling van teleurstellingen, maar hier komt bij dat ADHD'ers door hun buitensporige gedrag vaak de woede van anderen op de hals halen. Zij worden meer dan anderen bekritiseerd, gepest en verguisd. Daarnaast heeft een volwassene met ADHD te maken met de emotionele gevolgen van het opgroeien met een extreem temperament, wat op kinderleeftijd soms wel, maar later vaker niet wordt begrepen.
Zonder twijfel is de meeste belangrijke ontwikkeling op het gebied van ADHD de alom geaccepteerde erkenning dat veel kinderen er niet overheen groeien. In ten minste 70 procent van alle gevallen blijven de belangrijkste symptomen bij volwassenen bestaan. Het ligt voor de hand dat het typische uiterlijke "hyperactieve" door hen vaak beter onder controle wordt gehouden, maar de innerlijke onrust neemt niet af! Daarbij worden de kenmerken als impulsiviteit en concentratieproblemen meestal ook niet minder. Sterker: ze worden vaak zelfs heftiger en problematischer, omdat de maatschappij aan een volwassene veel hogere eisen stelt!

*Subtypes volgens dr. Daniel Amen*
Dr. Daniel Amen, psychiater, ADHD-deskundige onderscheidt de volgende subtypes:
* AD/HD, het gecombineerde type, met zowel symptomen van aandachtsproblemen en hyperactiviteit-impulsiviteit.
* ADD, met voornamelijk concentratieproblemen. Symptomen: aandachts- en concentratieproblemen, chronische verveling, zeer lage motivatie, verstrooidheid en een laag energieniveau.
* Het klassieke voornamelijk hyperactieve subtype, met alle kenmerken van hyperactiviteit, maar met minder dan zes symptomen van aandachtsproblemen.
* Overfocused ADD, met symptomen als problemen de aandacht te verleggen van het ene naar het andere onderwerp, cognitieve inflexibiliteit, problemen met veranderingen, excessief piekeren en opstandig en twistziek gedrag.
*Slaapkwab-ADD, met als symptomen: onoplettendheid en/of hyperactiviteit-impulsiviteit en stemmingswisselingen, agressie, milde achterdochtigheid, angst met weinig aanleiding, atypische hoofdpijn of buikpijn, visuele of auditieve waanbeelden en leerproblemen (voornamelijk lezen en auditieve verwerking van informatie).
* Limbische ADD - het depressieve subtype, met symptomen van onoplettendheid en/of hyperactivteit-impulsiviteit en negativiteit, depressie, slaapproblemen, lusteloosheid, laag zelfbeeld, sociale isolatie, lage motivatie en hoge prikkelbaarheid.
* Ring-van-vuur-ADD - het explosieve subtype (10% - 15% van alle mensen met ADHD - genaamd naar het het patroon wat SPECT-scans van de hersenen van deze mensen laten zien). De symptomen van deze afwijkende vorm van ADHD zijn o.a. ernstig oppositioneel gedrag, grote afleidbaarheid, irritatie, opvliegendheid en stemmingswisselingen. Het vermoeden is dat deze vorm bij kinderen een vroege aanwijzing is van manisch-depressiviteit.
* ADHD veroorzaakt door hersenbeschadiging, voornamelijk van van de linkerprefrontale cortex (hersenschors). De symptomen (zichzelf in het gareel te houden, aandachts-, concentratie-, organisatie- en uitvoeringsproblemen) ontstaan of verergeren in het jaar na het hoofdletsel.

*Oorzaken*
De oorzaken van ADD worden net als bij ADHD gezocht in het functioneren van de hersenen. Maar het is nog niet echt duidelijk wat*er niet goed functioneert. Er zijn*verschillende theorieën*over*functies in de hersenen, die bij ADD afwijkend zouden zijn door een verminderde prikkeloverdracht tussen zenuwcellen.

*Informatieverwerking*
Voor een goede informatieverwerking is iemand met ADD genoodzaakt elk onderdeel van de waargenomen informatie, in combinatie met reeds geïnternaliseerde informatie, vanuit meerdere perspectieven te bestuderen, vervolgens verbanden te leggen, te analyseren en te vergelijken; elk stukje informatie zweeft immers gefragmenteerd rond in een mist van gedachten en vereist nagenoeg alle aandacht. 
Pas daarna kan iemand met ADD de resterende, en daadwerkelijk bruikbare, informatie voor zichzelf verklaren en vervolgens internaliseren. Dit proces vergt veel tijd en energie waardoor iemand met ADD regelmatig over komt als dromerig, inactief, afgeleid, vermoeid, ongeïnteresseerd, impulsief denkend, impulsief handelend (waarvan het laatste zelden hyperactiviteit kent) en vaak de neiging heeft zichzelf terug te willen trekken. Pas daarna kan iemand met ADD de resterende, en daadwerkelijk bruikbare, informatie voor zichzelf verklaren en vervolgens internaliseren. Dit proces vergt veel tijd en energie waardoor iemand met ADD regelmatig over komt als dromerig, inactief, afgeleid, vermoeid, ongeïnteresseerd, impulsief denkend, impulsief handelend (waarvan het laatste zelden hyperactiviteit kent) en vaak de neiging heeft zichzelf terug te willen trekken. 

*Hyperfocus*
Toch betekent dit geenszins dat iemand met ADD niet in staat is te leren en hoewel het bovenstaand proces veel meer tijd en energie vergt betekent dit niet dat ADD invloed heeft op de intelligentie: eenmaal geleerd is en blijft geleerd. Bovendien beschikt iemand met ADD over het vermogen korte perioden achter elkaar een intense focus te genereren voor zaken die de interesse en/of aandacht trekken. Dit noemt men hyperfocus. Iemand met ADD kan op zo'n moment volledig opgaan, en zelfs excelleren, in hetgeen de interesse en/of aandacht trekt. Men raakt dan in een soort trance (tunnelvisie) waarbij de buitenwereld er niet meer toe lijkt te doen. Als de hyperfocus vervolgens afneemt is iemand met ADD 'in het bijzonder' dromerig, inactief, afgeleid, vermoeid, ongeïnteresseerd en geneigd zichzelf terug te trekken.

*Creatief denken*
Bovendien beschikt iemand met ADD over een 'creatieve manier van denken'. Dit is ingegeven door de noodzaak elk onderdeel van de waargenomen informatie, in combinatie met reeds geïnternaliseerde informatie, eerst vanuit meerdere perspectieven te bestuderen, vervolgens verbanden te leggen, te analyseren en te vergelijken. Dit creatieve denken zorgt ervoor dat iemand met ADD, gedurende de loop van zijn of haar leven, interesse kan opbrengen voor veel uiteenlopende zaken en gaandeweg een leergierig, onderzoekend en kritisch analytisch denkend persoon wordt. Dit 'creatieve' informatieverwerkingsproces stelt iemand met ADD in staat creatieve oplossingen te bedenken voor allerhande ontwikkelingen die zich voordoen en dit tevens te doen voor de problemen die deze ontwikkelingen met zich mee kunnen brengen. Op deze wijze is men (zeer) goed in staat, afhankelijk van de omstandigheid van het geval, te anticiperen en zichzelf keer op keer aan te passen. Gezegd kan worden dat iemand met ADD (zeer) bedreven is in het compenseren en verhullen. Iemand met ADD is hierdoor bijvoorbeeld in staat de problemen die hij of zij ondervindt op de werkvloer te verhullen en/of te compenseren zodat het op eerste gezicht lijkt dat hij of zij prima kan functioneren binnen het arbeidsproces.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg 

Desalniettemin zorgt dit (creatieve) informatieverwerkingsproces ook voor (grote) nadelen. Enkele belangrijke voorbeelden hiervan zijn: 
1) Het verwerken van bepaalde informatie vergt, in eerste instantie, veel tijd en energie. Hierdoor is men niet in staat deze tijd en energie voldoende te verdelen waardoor men zeer wisselend presteert. 
2 ) In eerste instantie eist de waargenomen informatie, hoofdzaken inclusief bijzaken, grotendeels de aandacht op. Hierdoor dreigt men de aandacht voor andere taken te verzaken. Dit is een 'zich continue herhalend' proces en is men keer op keer genoodzaakt de aandacht te verleggen naar andere zaken die de aandacht opeisen; bij ADD kan men spreken van een 'concentratiestoornis'. 
3) Door de noodzaak informatie op creatieve wijze te verwerken is men geneigd langer te blijven hangen in de emotionele beoordeling; een adequate reactie komt vaak achteraf; als een secundair reactiepatroon. 
4) Gezien het voorgaande, en afhankelijk van de omstandigheid van het geval, beschikt men over een intenser belevingspatroon; bepaalde ervaringen/indrukken hebben een diepere weerslag op de emotionele beleving en de verwerking ervan. 
5) Als men volwassen wordt stijgen de verantwoordelijkheden, nemen de verwachtingen toe en wordt het leven complexer. Men ervaart in toenemende mate moeite voldoende in te spelen op een diversiteit van ontwikkelingen en dreigt men te verzanden in herhaaldelijk terugkerende problematiek. 

*Verdeling van aandacht*
De hierboven genoemde vijf punten hebben voor iemand met ADD een bijzonder nadelige invloed op het organiseren/structureren van de dagelijkse gang van zaken. Een voorbeeld: een volwassene heeft meer verantwoordelijkheden hierbij kan men denken aan deelgebieden als huwelijk, gezin, studie, werk, collega's, kennissen etc. Het onderhoud van, en de aandacht voor, deze deelgebieden vereist een hoge mate van organisatie/structuur. Voor iemand met ADD is dit een zeer moeilijke opgave omdat hij of zij niet in staat is de aandacht lang genoeg te vast te houden op één ding laat staan de resterende tijd en energie voldoende te verdelen over de andere deelgebieden. Men raakt het overzicht kwijt en chaos is het gevolg. Het voldoen aan het eigen verwachtingspatroon en aan dat van anderen blijkt dan een tijdverslindende en energierovende bezigheid. 
Dit is zeker het geval wanneer zich vervelende ontwikkelingen voordoen die vervolgens grotendeels de aandacht opeisen. Een kettingreactie treedt vervolgens op richting de resterende deelgebieden. Een volwassene met ADD zal in eerste instantie 'alles op alles' zetten om de controle op de gang van zaken niet te verliezen maar zal al snel achter de feiten aanlopen, bouwen op herhaaldelijk teleurstellen en falen om vervolgens te verzanden; meerdere vicieuze cirkels zijn het gevolg. Voor iemand met ADD wordt dit als zeer vermoeiend en frustrerend ervaren en zal men regelmatig de indruk hebben en/of geven dat men zich overspoelt voelt door het leven.

*ADD herkennen*
Met name personen bij wie een diagnose ADD lange tijd uitblijft ontwikkelen in de loop van de tijd een verscheidenheid aan problemen die het dagelijks leven en het persoonlijk functioneren ernstig kunnen belemmeren. Voornamelijk het ontbreken van de wetenschap ADD te hebben en het alsmaar trachten te voldoen aan de, in de maatschappij, geldende norm(en) kan iemand met ADD uiteindelijk ernstig opbreken. Hierdoor is de kans groot dat iemand naast het hebben ADD uiteindelijk andere psychische problemen ontwikkelt ofwel comorbiditeit. Iemand die ADD heeft kan dus ook te maken krijgen met psychische problemen als angststoornissen, depressie, stress, burn-out, slaapstoornissen en borderline.
Helaas laat ADD zich niet makkelijk diagnosticeren. Dit heeft minimaal een drietal oorzaken. In de eerste plaats wordt het stellen van een diagnose bemoeilijkt doordat ADD, in tegenstelling tot ADHD (waar het ook concentratie problematiek betreft), uiterlijk niet herkenbaar is. De worstelingen met dromerigheid, vermoeidheid, inactiviteit, afleiding, desinteresse, impulsief denken en handelen (het laatste uit zich niet in hyperactiviteit) gaan pas problemen opleveren naarmate men ouder wordt. In de tweede plaats is door een gebrek aan onderzoek naar ADD de kennis van en het inzicht in ADD vooralsnog summier te noemen. Hierdoor is het risico op een verkeerde diagnose groot en wordt de aandacht en overeenkomstige behandeling gericht op een eventuele comorbiditeit in plaats van ADD waardoor de problematiek blijft aanhouden. 
In de derde plaats wordt het stellen van een diagnose bemoeilijkt doordat iemand met ADD wel degelijk in staat is voldoende concentratie te generen wanneer iets de aandacht en/of interesse trekt. Daarnaast beschikt iemand met ADD over een (zeer) goed aanpassingsvermogen en is hij of zij bedreven in het compenseren en verhullen. Hierdoor kan iemand die ADD heeft gedurende een diagnostisch gesprek overkomen als een persoon die geheel niet voldoet aan de symptomen van ADD. 
Hoewel iemand met ADD waargenomen informatie op een andere wijze verwerkt hoeft dit niet te betekenen dat er sprake is van een ernstige belemmering in het dagelijks functioneren. Voor iemand met ADD is de wetenschap ADD te hebben, het vergaren van kennis over ADD en het verkrijgen van inzicht in het eigen informatieverwerkingsproces vaak al een duw in de juiste richting. 

*Kenmerken van ADD*
Kinderen met ADD kunnen getypeerd worden door: 
* Stil en angstig gedrag 
* Dromerigheid 
* Passiviteit 
* Teruggetrokkenheid 
* Gebrek aan zelfcontrole 
* Traag leertempo 
* Te weinig zelfcontrole 
Kinderen met ADD moeten volgens de DSM IV*minstens 6 van de onderstaande 9 kenmerken hebben:
* maakt slordigheidsfouten* 
* kan de aandacht niet vasthouden* 
* lijkt niet te luisteren* 
* volgt aanwijzingen niet op* 
* moeite met organiseren* 
* vermijdt langdurige taken* 
* raakt dingen kwijt* 
* wordt gemakkelijk afgeleid* 
* vergeetachtig 
Deze kenmerken moeten méér dan gemiddeld voorkomen, al langere tijd bestaan en niet veroorzaakt worden door andere (psychiatrische) stoornissen.

*Het onderzoek*
De eerste stap
Zodra je via het internet, of doormiddel van andere bronnen, hebt ontdekt dat de symptomen van ADD op jou van toepassing zijn en dit door een deskundige wil laten vaststellen maak je in eerste instantie een afspraak met je huisarts. Tenzij je al in behandeling bent binnen de geestelijke gezondheidszorg. Dan maak je een afspraak met je behandelaar. Maak je vermoedens bespreekbaar en geef aan dat je graag op ADD zou willen worden getest. Soms heb je even wat meer nodig om je arts te laten overtuigen dus zorg vooraf dat je een redelijk goed onderbouwd verhaal hebt. Met een verhaal over aandachtspoblemen en een gebrek aan concentratie kom je er niet altijd dus geef ook aan welke problemen je hiervan ondervindt.
Wanneer het belang van een goede onderzoek wordt herkent schrijft de huisarts een verwijsbrief naar een instelling van jou keuze. Uiteindelijk volgt er een uitnodiging voor een onderzoek. Laat je goed informeren over de procedure en probeer vooraf ook op zoek te gaan naar een instelling waar de wachttijd kort is. Sommige organisaties hebben namelijk al een wachttijd van drie tot vier maanden.
Wees geduldig
ADDers zijn namelijk vaak impulsief en alles waar we ineens enthousiast over raken willen wij ook zo snel mogelijk mee aan de slag. Zo dus ook een onderzoek naar ADD vanuit een deskundige blik. Gun jezelf de tijd om hier eens goed over na te denken en vraag ook andere mensen zoals partners en familieleden wat zij hiervan vinden. Wees objectief en verlang ook van hun de objectiviteit. Neem een maand de tijd om alle informatie te verzamelen en neem anderen mee in jou gedachten van overweging. Schrijf dit uiteindelijk allemaal op papier en zorg ervoor dat je zo zorgvuldig mogelijk blijft en hou de onderwerpen relevant. Neem deze informatie vervolgens mee naar je behandelaar.
Intakegesprek
Eenmaal door de huisarts aangemeld wordt je vervolgens door de instelling uitgenodigd voor een intakegesprek. Tijdens dit gesprek worden je klachten geïnventariseerd en afhankelijk van de uitkomst wordt bepaald welke behandelings of onderzoekstraject er wordt gebruikt. Een intakegesprek kan door verschillende medewerkers binnen de geestelijke gezondheidszorg worden uitgevoerd. Het kan een psycholoog of een psychiater zijn maar ook wordt vaak gebruik gemaakt van iemand die in opleiding is. Een intakegesprek duurt vaak een uur en de vragen die worden gesteld zijn vaak algemeen gericht. Tijdens een intakegesprek is het namelijk belangrijk dat alle mogelijke probleemgebieden worden besproken om op deze manier een volledig beeld te kunnen krijgen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

Het onderzoek
Na het intakegesprek kan de gekozen onderzoekstraject per instelling erg verschillend zijn. Soms is er een cyclus van een aantal gesprekken nodig en andere organisaties doen het onderzoek in één dag.
Over het algemeen vindt het onderzoek plaats door middel van een gestructureerde vragenlijst. In deze vragenlijst hebben de meeste vragen betrekking op het verdelen van de aandacht en het vasthouden van je concentratie. Ook richt zich een deel van de vragen op het functioneren in je kindertijd. Vaak wordt er dan ook een beroep gedaan op de ervaringen van je ouders en gevraagd naar rapporten van de lagere school. Ook kunnen partners of andere familieleden gevraagd worden om deel te nemen aan één van de gesprekken. Er is geen speciale psychologische test of een eenduidig bepaalde manier van onderzoek om ADD te kunnen diagnosticeren. In de meeste gevallen wordt het DSM IV (*1) gebruikt als hulpmiddel om tot een diagnose te komen. De testen die hulpverleners gebruiken kunnen soms misleidend zijn omdat mensen met ADD vaak in situaties met extra spanning boven hun gemiddelde kunnen presteren en alert kunnen reageren. Hierdoor worden problemen met concentratie of het verdelen van aandacht minder snel zichtbaar. De diagnose kan daarom niet door een eenvoudige test of gesprek gesteld of verworpen worden. 
Maak je ook geen zorgen om een stereotype beeld van een psychiater. Je hoeft echt niet op een sofa te liggen en gehoord te worden door een in colbert gekleede, pijprokende man met notitieblok. Vaak vindt het gesprek in een ontspannen ruimte plaats voorzien van dezelfde stoelen zodat er een gelijkwaardige communicatie plaatsvindt.
De uitslag
Ook de uitkomst van het onderzoek kan per instelling verschillen. In het UMCG in Groningen vindt er dezelfde dag nog een gesprek plaats met een psychiater die uiteindelijk de uitkomst met je bespreekt. Bij andere organisatie vindt er eerst nog een terugkoppeling plaats binnen een team en wordt de uitkomst op een later tijdstip met je besproken.
Na dit gesprek wordt samen met je besproken welke vormen er van behandeling aanwezig zijn of vindt er een verwijzing plaats naar een afdeling die gespecialiseerd is in het behandelen van mensen met ADD.

*De diagnose*
Bij veel volwassenen met ADD is de diagnose in de kindertijd niet gesteld. Sommigen herkennen zelfs pas de diagnose wanneer deze bij één van hun kinderen is gesteld. Anderen komen op het spoor van ADD doormiddel van gesprekken met anderen of door openbare bronnen zoals bijvoorbeeld het internet.
Een goede diagnose
Alleen een deskundige is in staat om de verschillen in stoornissen van elkaar te kunnen onderscheiden. Voor een goede en effectieve behandeling is het juist van belang dat de diagnose duidelijk is en goed onderbouwd. In principe mogen psychiaters, psychologen, SPV-ers en huisartsen een diagnose als ADD vaststellen maar dit blijft soms een lastig probleem. De problematiek van ADD bij volwassen is namelijk nog steeds niet goed omschreven en lang niet bij iedereen bekend. Het is daarom ook erg belangrijk om je vooraf goed te laten informeren over de kennis die men heeft op het gebied van ADD. Als dit niet het geval blijkt te zijn kun je vragen om een verwijzing naar een wel gespecialiseerde afdeling of onderdeel.
Verwarring met andere stoornissen.
Hoewel je door zelfonderzoek erg overtuigd kan raken van het feit dat er sprake zou moeten zijn van ADD is het niet verstandig om hier op te vertrouwen. Een groot deel van de symptomen die je bij ADD herkent komen ook vaak voor bij andere problemen zoals bijvoorbeeld een depressie of een burn-out. Impulsief gedrag is ook iets wat vaak voorkomt bij mensen met Borderline en concentratieproblemen worden ook vaak herkent bij mensen met een burn-out of een depressie. Het belangrijkste punt bij een onderzoek blijft gelden dat de problemen al in de jeugd herkenbaar moeten zijn en als een rode draad door het hele leven moet lopen.
Hoe kan ik aan de diagnose komen: 
Zoek een behandelaar die verstand heeft van ADD bij volwassenen. Begin met aanbevelingen van je huisarts, een kinderarts, een therapeut of een andere ADD-er. Een medische faculteit of een specialist in leerproblemen bij een universiteit. Zoek in Google naar ADD (plaats waar je woont) (of ADHD). Als dat allemaal niet helpt, bel dan gewoon de psychiaters, neurologen en psychologen op die in de gouden gids staan. 
Stel de volgende vragen als je belt: 
* Kunt u ADD/ADHD diagnosticeren?
* Wat is uw visie op de behandeling? (Zal de behandelaar met je samenwerken en openstaan voor suggesties, of is zijn/haar wil wet. Is de behandeling voor iedereen gelijk of wordt het aan de persoon aangepast?)
* Probeer op een subtiele manier uit te zoeken wat ze doen om op de hoogte te blijven van hun kennis over ADD bij volwassenen en de behandelmethoden.
* Hoe stelt u de diagnose? Hoeveel bezoeken duurt het, en hoeveel kost het?
* Hoe lang is uw wachtlijst?
* Bij psychologen: vraag hoe ze de medicatie afhandelen omdat zij niet mogen voorschrijven. Vraag degenen die wel mogen voorschrijven (artsen, psychiaters, etc) wat voor medicijnen zij gebruiken om ADD/ADHD te behandelen.
Voor je eerste afspraak: schrijf alle symptomen op die je hebt. Suggereer een ADD diagnose, maar niet opdringerig. Uiteindelijk ben jij de patiënt! Wat de arts zegt kan veel over zijn/haar houding onthullen. Luister naar commentaren zoals Zo erg zal het toch niet zijn. ADD is wel de minste van je problemen. Je doet het heel behoorlijk, je kunt geen ADD hebben. of Het ergste van ADD is niet de ADD zelf, maar de schade die het doet aan je zelfvertrouwen. Als je herhaaldelijk een of meerdere van dit soort uitspraken hoort, vertaal dit dan in Ik neem ADD niet serieus. Ook behandelaars die je lacherig vertellen dat ze denken dat ze zelf ook ADD hebben, maar nooit een diagnose of behandeling hebben nagestreefd. Ook zij nemen ADD veel te licht op en ontkennen dat ADD een serieuze aandoening is.
Wat algemene overwegingen:
Luistert de behandelaar goed? Stelt hij/zij relevante vragen? Respecteert je intelligentie? Lijkt hij of zij flexibel, open en geïnteresseerd in wat je te zeggen hebt? Houding is het sleutelbegrip. Geeft deze behandelaar je het gevoel dat hij, en hij alleen, weet wat het beste voor je is, of lijkt zij meer een mede-onderzoeker, iemand die samen met jou uit wil zoeken waar jij het meest mee geholpen bent en wat zij daaraan kan bijdragen? 
Vraag jezelf eerlijk af: Kan ik met deze persoon werken? Als het antwoord Nee is, moet je verder zoeken. Zelfs nadat je een behandelaar hebt gekozen, moet je kritisch blijven. Sommige behandelaars accepteren weliswaar een ADD diagnose, maar weigeren om de meest gebruikte medicatie voor te schrijven. Als dit gebeurt, vraag dan om een uitleg.
Soms doet een arts alleen de medicatie terwijl een ander de therapie, gesprekken of coaching doet. Dit kan een goede regeling zijn en is vaak zelfs goedkoper. Sommige huisartsen zijn bereid om het medicatie deel op zich te nemen als iemand anders de diagnose heeft gesteld. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld bij een psychiater de diagnose laten stellen en ingesteld worden op medicatie, en de huisarts het dan laten overnemen.

*Bijkomende stoornissen*
ADD gaat bij volwassenen vaak samen met andere psychische problemen. Zeventig procent van de mensen met ADD hebben ook last van depressiviteit, angst en dwangstoornissen, verslaving aan alcohol of drugs of een persoonlijkheidsstoornis.
* ADD met depressie; De somberheid die vaak bij een depressie past wordt vaak gezien als een oorzaak vanwege het de talloze mislukkingen die men in het leven heeft moeten doorstaan. De depressie wordt dan niet apart behandeld maar meegenomen in de behandeling. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld door inzicht gevende gesprekken maar bestaan er vormen van medicatie die goed zijn te combineren met ADD en een depressie.
* ADD met angst en dwangstoornissen; Vaak heeft dit te maken met faalangst of het gevolg van een opeenstapeling van mislukkingen. Dit moet onderzocht worden want als er echt sprake is van een angststoornis dan heeft men de voorkeur om eerst deze stoornis te behandelen. Dwangmatigheid of perfectionisme kan een reden zijn om je innerlijke chaos te compenseren. Wanneer met medicatie de innerlijke chaos kan worden gereduceerd dan verdwijnt ook de behoefte van dwangmatigheid en/of perfectionisme. Als er echt sprake is van een onafhankelijke dwangstoornis dan dient deze ook eerst te worden behandeld.
* ADD met een persoonlijkheidsstoornis; Bij veel volwassenen is al in een eerder stadium een persoonlijkheidsstoornis vastgesteld. Voornamelijk een persoonlijkheidsstoornis als Borderline heeft veel kenmerken die je ook bij iemand met ADD treft. Ondanks dat deze diagnose samen kan vallen kunnen er toch kleine en specifieke verschillen zijn die een op zichzelf staande diagnose ADD kan rechtvaardigen.
* ADD met autisme of PDD-NOS; Steeds vaker wordt ADD gezien als een onderdeel van het autistiforme spectrum. Autistiform gedrag is geen autisme; het is op autisme gelijkend gedrag. Waar bij personen met autisme de volledige triade aan kenmerken aanwezig is, doet zich bij mensen met autistiform gedrag slechts een enkel kenmerk van autisme voor. De overeenkomst ontstaat omdat beide in veel gevallen problemen ondervinden bij het aangaan van sociale contacten. Het verschil is dat er bij iemand met een autisme of PDD-NOS de aanleg ontbreekt voor sociale vaardigheden of sociale wederkerigheid.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg
*
Bijkomende stoornissen*
* ADD en verslaving; Mensen met ADD hebben meer aanleg om verslaafd te raken aan stimulerende, verdovende of kalmerende middelen. De exacte oorzaak is niet helemaal duidelijk maar in de meeste gevallen leid het gebruik van deze middelen tot een reductie van de symptomen. Alleen vergroot dit de kans op verslaving waardoor de problemen groter worden. In veel gevallen leid een verslaving weer voor een verergering van de symptomen. Een geslaagde behandeling voor ADD kan de verslavingsgevoeligheid doen afnemen. Belangrijk is wel dat men bereid is om te stoppen met het gebruik van deze middelen.
Medicatie zoals Ritalin wordt vaak gezien als een surrogaatdrugs die middelen als speed, XTC en cocaïne vervangt. Desondanks blijft dit medicijn de meest gezonde alternatieve vorm tegen een verslaving.

*Inleiding over therapie*
Een goede therapeut zoeken die je kan helpen bij de psychosociale behandeling van je ADD kan moeilijk zijn. Hoe kan je de beste keuze maken? Hoe weet je dat je keuze een goeie is? Wat voor soort therapeut moet je kiezen? Zijn de kosten een factor? Je verzekering kan je keuzemogelijkheden beperken, hoewel de uitgaven voor diagnose en behandeling van je ADD waarschijnlijk de beste besteding zijn die je ooit zult doen.
Psychiaters zijn medisch specialisten (artsen) die na hun artsenopleiding specieke training hebben gehad in psychiatrie. Alleen artsen kunnen medicijnen voorschrijven.
Psychologen hebben een universitaire graad in de psychologie, en maatschappelijk werkers hebben een HBO-opleiding gevolgd op dat gebied. (aanvullingen welkom!!!)
Het is moeilijk om aan te geven wat voor soort therapeut or psycholoog het beste is, het is in ieder geval een goed idee om er een te nemen die je kunt betalen. Je helpt jezelf niet echt als je je in de schulden steekt om uit diepe emotionele pijn proberen te komen. De meeste sessies duren ongeveer een uur en kosten ongeveer 100 Euro (aanvullingen welkom!!!).
Probeer om (of meerdere) therapeuten een aantal korte vragen te stellen aan de telefoon voordat je een eerste afspraak maakt. Vraag naar hun opleiding en achtergrond. Beschrijf het soort problemen waar je hulp bij wilt.
Het moet een absolute voorwaarde zijn dat de therapeut bekend is met ADD bij volwassenen. (gebruik dezelfde vragen die hierboven staan beschreven - wanneer je iemand zoekt die je kan diagnosticeren).
Hij of zij moet kennis hebben over ADD en de gevolgen ervan, zodat ze je kunnen helpen wegwijs te maken en je te realiseren dat je problemen die je in je leven bent tegengekomen het resultaat zijn van subtiele neurologische veranderingen in je hersenen, en geen karakterfouten of morele tekortkomingen.
Therapeuten voor volwassen ADD-ers kunnen wat meer richtinggevend zijn (directief) dan wat doorgaans gebruikelijk is in een therapeutische relatie (i.e. Rogeriaans). ADD-ers kunnen daar baat bij hebben omdat het voor ons wat moeilijker kan zijn om snel tot inzicht te komen.
Als je een therapeut vindt die een goede indruk maakt over de telefoon, vraag dan om een langer, persoonlijk, gesprek. Sommige therapeuten doen een eerste half uur voor de halve prijs. Anderen verwachten dat je voor een heel uur komt om kennis te maken en daarna te beslissen of je met elkaar verder wilt.
Let op je gevoelens bij deze eerste bijeenkomst. Het is belangrijk dat je iemand vindt waarbij je je op je gemak voelt, maar die je ook vriendelijk uitdaagt om meer van je innerlijk en ervaringen uit het verleden te verkennen. Het is belangrijk dat je iemand vindt die jou en je opvattingen respecteert, en die je 100% kunt vertrouwen. Als je het gevoel krijgt dat je moet liegen of informatie achterhouden, krijg je niet echt hulp.
Als je een therapeut vindt die je bevalt, geef het dan een keer of zes voordat je beslist om er mee door te gaan. Het duurt meestal wel zo lang om te bepalen waar je mee bezig wilt zijn en de problemen te benoemen.
De meeste goede therapeuten werken samen met hun cliënten aan behandeldoelen. Als deze zijn benoemd en opgeschreven, verzekeren ze dat jij en je therapeut op hetzelfde spoor zitten en aan dezelfde problemen werken. Zo kun je ook je vooruitgang  of het gebrek daaraan - in de therapie afmeten en met je therapeut eventueel de therapie aanpassen.
De meeste problemen hebben wel een half tot een heel jaar nodig. Bij ADD-ers kan het sneller gaan. Nadat ze een probleem hebben aangepakt, gaan ADD-ers over tot de orde van de dag. We blijven niet in het verleden steken. Je zou het gevoel moeten krijgen dat de therapeut je helpt en dat je vooruitgang boekt. Pas op voor therapeuten die door willen gaan met de therapie als jij er eigenlijk wel klaar mee bent. Misschien willen ze je meer helpen dan je eigenlijk geholpen wil worden.
Veel ADD-ers hebben geen intensieve langdurige therapie nodig op hun leven op het spoor te zetten en hun zelfvertrouwen te verbeteren - als ze niet een tijdens hun hele leven opgespaarde berg bagage achter zich aanslepen waar mee moet worden afgerekend.
Vaak is medicatie, het leren wat ADD is en wat niet, het aanleren van een aantal goede vaardigheden om met de ADD om te gaan, voldoende lichaamsbeweging en goed voor jezelf zorgen, naast de steun van contact met andere ADD-ers  desnoods online, genoeg. Soms hebben ADD-ers enkel coaching nodig in plaats van therapie. Ze hebben veel aan iemand die af en toe even checkt hoe de dingen gaan; iemand die de ADD-er helpt manieren te vinden om zijn of haar doelen te bereiken.
Nadat je stopt met therapie kan het een paar maanden of langer duren voordat je de nieuw verworven kennis die je opgedaan hebt in je dagelijkse leven kunt integreren. Dat is normaal: goede dingen  zoals nieuw, gezond gedrag, kost altijd wat tijd om zich te ontwikkelen.

*Alternatieve behandelwijzen voor AD(H)D*
De wetenschappelijke methode om behandelingen, als voor AD(H)D, op hun werkzaamheid te beoordelen kan lang en moeizaam zijn. Het proces begint met het opstellen van een hypothese of idee. Dit is vaak gebaseerd op bestaande kennis. De tweede stap is dan een protocol vast te stellen waarmee de effectiviteit van de voorgestelde behandeling kan worden vastgesteld. De behandeling zelf, en de manier waarop deze wordt uitgevoerd moeten zorgvuldig worden omschreven. De onderzoeker moet ook de manier aangeven waarop de effectiviteit van de behandeling zal worden geevalueerd. Er moet voor gewaakt worden dat de effecten van de behandeling niet worden verward het het placebo-effect. Het is onomstotelijk aangetoond dat mensen op elke willekeurige behandeling zullen reageren zolang ze maar geloven dat deze behandeling ze beter zal maken. Dit effect is sterker dan meestal wordt aangenomen.
De onderzoekers moeten er ook goed op letten dat iedereen die aan het onderzoek meedoet: onderzoekers en proefpersonen, niet weten of ze het werkelijke middel krijgen of het placebo. Anders kunnen de verwachtingen van beide partijen de resultaten beinvloeden. Tenslotte moeten de resultaten onderworpen worden aan de kritische beoordeling van de medische gemeenschap, gepubliceerd worden, en gereproduceerd kunnen worden door anderen.
Naast deze wetenschappelijke methode zijn er ook andere methoden die sommige behandelaars toepassen, soms om sneller resultaat te bereiken dan op bovenstaande, wetenschappelijk geaccepteerde manier. Deze weg is alleen, jammer genoeg, vol valkuilen. Op dit alternatieve pad stammen de behandelmethoden van ideeen die buiten het bereik liggen van de bestaande wetenschappelijke kennis, of net op de grens daarvan. 
Ze worden soms toegepast lang voordat er enig onderzoek is gedaan dat de werkzaamheid bewijst - vaak is er sprake van niet meer dan een korte, slecht uitgevoerde test met een klein aantal proefpersonen. 
Meetmethoden en middelen om de effectiviteit te bepalen zijn op zijn best schaars, en vaak worden resultaten bij individuele gevallen aangevoerd als bewijs dat de behandeling werkt. Behandelwijzen die op deze manier worden aangeboden worden vaak aan de man gebracht in boeken of tijdschriften die niet door deskundigen beoordeeld worden. 
In de praktijk worden deze publicaties vaak uitgebracht door dezelfde persoon die de behandeling wil promoten. Deze methode van zelf- publicatie zou eigenlijk al een alarmbel moeten laten rinkelen.
Het is belangrijk om zowel bij de diagnose als bij de behandeling kritisch te zijn en naar het beste op zoek te gaan. Diagnosestellingen die bestaan uit een enkele vragenlijst of een gesprek van tien minuten geeft grote kans op misdiagnose of een verkeerd beeld van eventuele bijkomende problemen. Symptomen van onoplettendheid, rusteloosheid, impulsiviteit en sociale en schoolproblemen kunnen veroorzaakt worden door veel verschillende aandoeningen. Het is noodzakelijke een grondig begrip van de problemen te hebben voordat er wordt behandeld. Een goed behandelplan volgt logisch uit een goede diagnose.
De alternatieve behandelingen claimen vaak bij een hele reeks problemen resultaat te geven. Wanneer er dan wordt gevraagd om bewijzen om deze claims te ondersteunen, kunnen de voorstanders vaak niet meer dan schaarse documentatie laten zien. Er wordt ook vaak beweerd dat men toegang heeft tot kennis en informatie die door de medische gemeenschap niet wordt gedeeld, en kritiek op hun behandelingen wordt vaak opgevat als bewijs voor een samenzwering tegen hen door de wetenschappelijke gemeenschap.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*Controversiele behandelingen voor AD(H)D*
Dieten / voedingsadviezen
Als een van de bekendste dieten op dit gebied, beweert het Feingold Dieet dat kinderen gevoelig zijn voor een reeks voedingsstoffen, kleurstoffen en conserveermiddelen en AD(H)D symptomen kunnen ontwikkelen als reactie op vergiftiging door deze stoffen. De afgelopen jaren hebben voorstanders van dit dieet* dramatische beweringen gedaan. Ze hebben gesteld dat voeding die vrij is van dit soort kunstmatige toevoegingen de meeste, zo niet alle, leer- en aandachtsproblemen bij kinderen kunnen verhelpen, Ze beschrijven case studies waarin kinderen de medicatie niet langer nodig hadden zolang ze op dit dieet waren. Ze rapporteren ook verbetering in schoolprestaties, en zeggen dat de gedrags- en leerproblemen terugkeren als het dieet wordt gestopt. Hoewel dieten populair zijn, zijn er maar weinig onderzoeken die een positief resultaat melden en van deze is er bij de meeste sprake van problemen met de gehanteerde statistiek. Het gebrek aan goed uitgevoerde onderzoeken is ook een probleem bij diegenen die beweren dat er een verband is tussen allergieen en leerproblemen. Hoewel de voorstanders van deze dieten toegeven dat zorgvuldig onderzoek hard nodig is, is dit nog niet gebeurd.
Aan de andere kant heeft een groot aantal studies een verband aangetoond dat er een verband is tussen suiker en AD(H)D. Het probleem hiervan is alleen weer dat de resultaten moeilijk te interpreteren zijn. Een paar goed-opgezette onderzoeken hebben wat effecten van suiker op gedrag aangetoond maar deze effecten blijken erg klein te zijn; bovendien blijkt maar een klein percentage van kinderen met AD(H)D hievoor gevoelig. Na zorvoldige analyse van bestaande bewijzen, hebben talloze onderzoekers geconcludeerd dat er heel beperkt bewijs is tussen dieet en leer- en gedragsproblemen - zoniet geen enkel. Natuurlijk, hebben kinderen met AD(H)D, net als alle andere kinderen, behoefte aan een gezonde, uitgebalanceerde voeding. Op dit moment is er echter geen bewijs dat dieten enig effect hebben op leer- en aandachtsproblemen.
Megavitamines and minerale voedingssupplementen
Het gebruik van hoge doses vitaminen en mineralen, inclusief de anti- oxidanten zoals vitamine A en E,* pycnogenol en ginkgo biloba, die op dit moment erg in de belangstelling staan, zijn gebaseerd op ideeen uit de orthomuleculaire psychiatrie. Volgens deze ideeen hebben sommige mensen een genetische afwijking waardoor ze een grotere behoefte hebben vitaminen en mineralen. De anti-oxidanten worden gemarket als middelen die de "vrije radicalen" - die leer- aandachts- en gedragsproblemen (en versneld ouder worden) zouden veroorzaken, uit het bloed kunnen verwijderen. In de vroege jaren '70 is al beweerd dat kinderen met hyperactieve- en leerproblemen verbeteringen lieten zien als ze grote doses vitaminen kregen. De voorstanders van deze theorie claimen ook dat leer- en gedragsproblem worden veroorzaakt door tekorten aan mineralen als kalium, natrium en sporenelementen als zink en koper. Hoewel het feit dat* vitaminen synomiem lijken te zijn met gezondheid is er geen wetenschappelijk bewijs dat deze supplementen enig verschil maken in de levens van kinderen met AD(H)D. Hoewel deze stoffen "natuurlijk" zijn en daarom veilig lijken, kan overdosering tot gezondheidsproblemen leiden.
Middelen tegen bewegingsziekte
Aanhangers van deze theorie beweren dar AD(H)D wordt veroorzaakt door problemen in het middenoor. Ze geloven dat er een verband is tussen AD(H)D en problemen met coordinatie en balans. Dit theoretische verband wordt verondersteld veroorzaakt te worden door een gebrek aan het binnenoor, omdat dit een grote rol speelt in balans en coordinatie. Om AD(H)D te behandelen worden een reeks medicijnen, waaronder anti-bewegingsziektemiddelen en verschillende vitaminen aanbevolen. Met deze medicijnen, zo beweren de voorstanders van deze theorie, wordt een succesration van boven re 90% behaald. Jammer genoeg zijn deze resultaten niet gepubliceerd en kunnen daarom niet geverificeerd worden. Deze theorie is niet in overeenstemming met wat bekend is over AD/HD.*Er is geen onderzoek dat enig verband suggereert tussen het middenoor en het mechanisme achter aandacht. Anatomisch en fysiologisch is er geen enkele reden om te geloven dat het binnenoor op wat voor manier dan ook is betrokken bij aandacht en impulscontrole op enig andere dan heel zijdelingse wijze. In het enige deugdelijke onderzoek wat hiernaar uitgevoerd is, onderzocht men het effect van anti- bewegingsziekte medicatie op ontwikkelingsgerelateerde leesproblemen. Er werd geen effect gevonden. Deze benadering om AD(H)D te behandelen is niet in overeenstemming met de huidige medische kennis en er is geen enkel effect aangetoond.
Candida
Candida albicans is soort gist die in het menselijk lichaam leeft.* 
Normaal gesproken wordt het in bedwang gehouden door de afweer en vriendelijke bacterieen. Maar als het afweersysteem verzwakt is of de vriendelijke bacterieen zijn gedood door antibiotica, kan candida gaan domineren. Dit kan leiden tot infecties als candidiasis. Sommigen geloven dat de stoffen die overheersende candida produceert het afweersysteem verder verzwakken. Dit maakt het lichaam vatbaar voor veel ziekten, inclusief AD(H)D en andere psychiatrische afwijkingen. De behandeling is erop gericht de groei van candida in het lichaam tegen te gaan. Ze promoten een dubbele aanpak van anti- candida middelen zoals nystatin en een dieet wat weinig suiker bevat.*Andere aspecten van de behandeling zijn een eliminatie-dieet om voedselallergie uit te sluiten, en het gebruik van vitaminene en minerale supplementen.
Hoewel het waar is dat candida infectie kan veroorzaken, is er weinig bewijs om het idee te ondersteunen dat het ook de andere kwalen veroorzaakt die de voorstanders van deze aanpak noemen. Er is weinig bewijs dat deze aanpak ondersteunt. In plaats daarvan worden er anekdotische gegevens en getuigenissen aangeboden als bewijs dat de aanpak effectief is. Het wordt niet aangeraden voor AD(H)D.
EEG Biofeedback* (Neurofeedback)
Voorstanders van deze aanpak geloven dat mensen met AD(H)D getraind kunnen worden om een bepaalde soort hersengolven die verband houdt met aandacht sterker te maken, en de soort die te maken heeft met dagdromen en afgeleid worden, af te zwakken. Ze beweren dat ze resultaten boeken in verbetering van aandacht en afname van hyperactiviteit en impulsiviteit. De techniek bestaat uit het meten van electrische activiteit in verschillende gebieden van de hersenen. Deze informatie wordt door een computer vertaald in een signaal: licht, geluid of om een videospel aan te sturen. Met dit signaal als feedback, wordt geleerd om bepaalde soorten hersengolven te verminderen en ander soorten de versterken (meer beta, minder theta). Volgens aanhangers van deze theorie bestaat de training uit 40 tot 80 sessies. Elke sessie duurt minimaal 40 minuten. Met twee tot drie sessie per week kan de behandeling 3 tot 10 maanden duren. Hoewel deze behandelwijze vrij populair is geworden en er flink reclame voor wordt gemaakt, is er nog altijd maar beperkt, gepubliceerd en geverifieerd onderzoek die het ondersteunt. Hoewel er toenemende interesse is naar onderzoek op dit gebied, zijn de claims die de voorstanders maken (dramatische verbeteringen in IQ score en dramatische vermindering van AD(H)D symptomen) bijna te mooi om waar te zijn. Veel van de eerste studies die gepubliceerd zijn blijken erg gebrekkig door het kleine aantal proefpersonen met onduidelijke diagnoses. Daarnaast hebben deze studies geen gebruik gemaakt van controlegroepen om o.a. placebo-effecten uit te sluiten. Deze technologie is niet nieuw. Hoewel sommigen geloven dat het veelbeloven is in de behandeling van AD(H)D, moet het op dit moment beschouwd worden als ten hoogste een ondersteunende behandeling.*Vanuit onderzoeksperspectief is het effect niet bewezen. Het advies om voorzichtig te zijn, want het is een tamelijk kostbare behandeling waarvan de werkzaamheid, totdat er beter onderzoek is verricht, nog niet is aangetoond.
Andere controversiele behandelingen
Andere behandelwijzen die hier en daar worden aangeboden zijn het gebruik van toegepaste kinesiologie (het manipuleren van botten, in het bijzonder de schedel om lichaams- en hersenfuncties te verbeteren); optometrische training (oefeningen om het volgen me de ogen te verbeteren) en auditieve training (de luistervaardigheid verbeteren en het verwerken van bepaalde geluidsfrequenties verbeteren). Al deze benaderingen worden aangeboden als effectief bij AD(H)D. Er is weinig of geen bewijs dat een van deze drie ook maar enig effect heeft bij AD(H)D.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*ADD en medicatie*
Hoewel Ritalin het meest gangbare middel is dat gebruikt wordt zijn er ook nog andere middelen die gebruikt kunnen worden. Soms kunnen de effecten en bijwerkingen zo sterk verschillen dat men kiest voor een ander medicijn. Om het juiste medicijn en de optimale doseringen vast te kunnen stellen kijkt men naar de effecten in combinatie met de bijwerkingen. Als er bijwerkingen optreden kijkt men hoe dit zich verhoudt ten opzichte van de gunstige effecten. Soms kunnen de positieve resultaten er toe leiden dat de nadelige bijwerkingen kunnen worden weggestreept. In andere gevallen kunnen de bijwerkingen zo'n nadelige invloed hebben dat men eerder het gevoel heeft een stap achteruit te hebben gemaakt in plaats van vooruit. In andere gevallen ervaart men helemaal geen resultaat. Zowel voor kinderen als volwassenen met ernstige ADD zijn psychostimulantia de belangrijkste geneesmiddelen die worden toegepast voor de behandeling. Voor lichtere vormen van ADD zijn andere geneesmiddelen, waaronder de nieuwere antidepressiva, effectief gebleken. Medicatie kan een goede manier zijn om gedrag te reguleren. Maar medicatie is niet de allesoverheersende oplossing voor autisme en/of ADD. Medicatie moet u zien als behandeling van de symptomen. Als je stopt met medicatie komen deze symptomen dus weer terug. Naast medicatie is het ook belangrijk om een goede balans te vinden en deze vast te houden. Het vinden van structuur is hierbij erg belangrijk. Als u medicatie overweegt is het altijd goed om er een deskundige naar te laten kijken.
Ritalin
Ritalin is de meest gebruikte medicatie in de bestrijding van ADD-klachten. In België staat het middel bekend onder de naam Rilatine maar er zijn ook merkloze varianten in omloop die meestal alleen met de tekst "Methylfenidaat" worden aangeduid. Het medicijn bestaat uit de werkzame stof Methylfenidaat dat sinds begin jaren zestig is geregistreerd. Het middel is verwant aan amfetamineachtige stoffen echter zijn er ook grote verschillen. De vergelijking met drugsoorten zoals speed en cocaïne zijn ook erg ver gezocht en misleidend. Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat dit middel bij ruim 70 procent van de kinderen en de volwassenen met ADD een bewezen effect heeft.
Ritalin of de merkloze variant bestaat uit tabletten van 10 mg en is na drie tot vier uur uitgewerkt. Om het gewenste effect te krijgen adviseert de fabrikant 10mg per 10 kilo lichaamsgewicht voor. Desondanks zijn er mensen die voldoende resultaten ervaren met lagere doseringen.
Ritalin stimuleert de hersencellen tot het aanmaken en afgeven van bepaalde neurotransmitters die nodig zijn voor de juiste prikkeloverdracht. 
Concerta
Net als Ritalin is Concerta ook een merknaam en bevat ook dezelfde werkzame stof Methylfenidaat. Concerta heeft een specifiek mechanisch vertragingsmechansime ingebouwd om de afgifte van Methylfenidaat, met een stijgende bloedspiegel, te spreiden over ongeveer 12 uur.
Het voordeel van Concerta is dat men slechts eenmaal per dag een capsule hoeft in te nemen. De spreiding van het middel gaat geleidelijk in tegenstelling tot Ritalin die vier maal per dag een piek heeft. Een nadeel van Concerta is dat deze door de verzekeraars momenteel nog slecht wordt vergoed waardoor de maandelijkse kosten kunnen oplopen. Vaak beginnen artsen eerst met het voorschrijven van Ritalin om de juiste dosering te kunnen vaststellen. Ritalin is namelijk sneller uitgewerkt en kan gehalveerd worden in 5 mg. Wanneer de juiste dosering bekend is en de bijwerkingen niet al te hinderlijk zijn dan kan men overgaan op Concerta.
Strattera
Iedereen heeft chemische stoffen in zijn of haar hersenen die helpen om signalen tussen zenuwcellen door te geven. Deze stoffen heten neurotransmitters. Een voorbeeld van een neurotransmitter is de stof noradrenaline. Onderzoekers denken dat bij patiënten met ADHD op bepaalde plekken een tekort is aan de stof noradrenaline. Strattera helpt om de hoeveelheid noradrenaline op peil te houden, waardoor het doorsturen van signalen beter verloopt. Strattera is een nieuw geneesmiddel voor de behandeling van ADHD. Het bijzondere aan Strattera is het feit dat het, in tegenstelling tot andere geneesmiddelen voor ADHD, niet enkele uren, maar de gehele dag werkt. Strattera hoeft maar een keer per dag ingenomen te worden en werkt toch van het moment van opstaan tot en met het slapen gaan. Na start van de behandeling duurt het wel even voordat verbeteringen zichtbaar zijn: doorgaan duurt het zo´n 6 weken voordat het effect van Strattera kan worden geëvalueerd. Een andere reden waarom Strattera bijzonder is, komt doordat het in tegenstelling tot ander ADHD medicijnen geen afgeleide van amfetamine is en daarom niet onder de opiumwet valt. Het werkt niet op die delen van de hersenen die geassocieerd worden met gevoelens van euforie en verslaving, maar alleen op die delen die van de hersenen die belangrijk zijn voor het verminderen van de symptomen van ADHD.
Dextro-amfetamine
Dextro-amfetamine is net als Ritalin/Concerta een aan amfetamine verwant geneesmiddel dat ook wordt gebruikt bij de behandeling van ADD. Het middel staat daarom ook op de lijst van opiaten. Na Methylfenidaat komt Dextro-amfetamine op de tweede plaats als het gaat om de farmaceutische behandeling van ADD. Het remt niet de heropname van de neurotransmitters, maar zorgt dat er méér neurotransmitters beschikbaar zijn. Hoewel de effecten en bijwerkingen bijna hetzelfde zijn lijkt Dextro-amfetamine toch vaak beter te werken bij mensen met alleen het overwegend aandachttekort type. Net als bij Ritalin moet ook Dextro-amfetamine verspreid over de dag in worden genomen. Dit middel heeft een langere werkingsduur (4-5 uur) dan Ritalin en is ook sterker. De dosering is over het algemeen de helft van wat men bij Ritalin gewend was. Het moet door de apotheek bereid worden in doseringen van vijf of tien milligram en op verzoek van de arts. Er is nog geen langer werkende vorm geproduceerd zoals bijvoorbeeld Concerta.
Methylfenidaat en dextro-amfetamine behoren tot de groep van Wekaminen. Wekaminen ontlenen hun naam aan het "wek-effect", dat wil zeggen de vermoeidheid wordt onderdrukt en men voelt zich energiek, opgewekt en alert. Vaak leidt het tot zelfoverschatting en de neiging veel te praten. Wekaminen remmen de eetlust, bemoeilijken het inslapen en verminderen de slaapdiepte. Andere effecten zijn onder andere bloedvatvernauwing (waardoor bloeddrukverhoging) en een versnelde hartactie.
Medikinet CR ®
Per 1 september 2007 is een nieuwe langwerkende methylfenidaat (mph) voor kinderen met ADHD op de Nederlandse markt: Medikinet CR, tegelijk met kortwerkend Medikinet.Medikinet CR werkt 8 uur en bevat 50% witte bolletjes mph met onmiddellijke afgifte, en 50% blauwe bolletjes mph met vertraagde afgifte. De werking treedt op binnen 30 minuten na inname. Rebound (uitwerken van het middel met als gevolg tijdelijk meer onrust) aan het eind van de dag kan eventueel worden opgevangen met aanvullend kortwerkend mph. Er zijn capsules van 10, 20, 30 en 40 mg Medikinet CR. Medikinet CR moet tijdens of na de maaltijd (ontbijt) worden ingenomen om te snelle absorptie te voorkomen en daarmee onvoldoende langdurige werking. De capsules mogen niet worden gekauwd, maar kunnen wel worden geopend om de inhoud met bijvoorbeeld appelmoes in te nemen. Het middel bevat sucrose. Kortwerkend Medikinet komt op de markt in tabletten van 5, 10 en 20 mg, zodat een lagere of hogere kortwerkende dosering nu ook mogelijk zijn.
Exefor
Efexor is een antidepresivum dat ook wel vaker wordt voorgeschreven bij mensen bekend met ADD. Vaak is er een combinatie van problemen zoals bijvoorbeeld ADD samen met angst -en paniekklachten. De werking van de stoffen die Efexor bezit hebben een vergelijkbaar effect op de hersenen zoals bij de stimulerende middelen Ritalin en Concerta. Efexor verbetert de stemming en vermindert angsten. Het regelt in de hersenen de hoeveelheid serotonine. Deze natuurlijk voorkomende stof speelt een rol bij emoties en stemmingen. In hogere doseringen boven de 150mg per dag heeft efexor heeft ook een lichte invloed op norepinefrine en dopamine, twee andere natuurlijke stoffen die effect kunnen hebben op de stemming. In lagere doseringen heeft efexor alleen effect op de hoeveelheid serotonine en werkt dit middel inderdaad bij angstgevoelens en gespannenheid. Efexor vermindert algemene angstgevoelens en gespannenheid. Hierdoor verminderen ook de lichamelijke klachten, zoals hartkloppingen, buikpijn, trillen en transpireren, die vaak met angst en spanning gepaard gaan. Efexor is een tijdelijke hulp bij deze verschijnselen. Het lost de oorzaak van uw gespannenheid echter niet op. Efexor heeft ook nadelen, waardoor langdurig gebruik af te raden is, maar dit geldt ook voor de andere middelen die u noemt en al gebruikt heeft. Het werkingsmechanisme van efexor is hetzelfde als van prozac, seroxat en sertraline. Seroquel is daarentegen een anti-spychoticum en wordt gebruikt bij psychoses en schizofrenie, en heeft geen effect bij angststoornissen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*ADD en voedingsmiddelen*
Een gezonde en evenwichtige voedingspatroon levert inderdaad één van de belangrijkste bijdragen voor optimale prestaties, zowel fysiek als psychisch. Wanneer je een slechte voedingspatroon hebt ontwikkeld ontstaan er vaak symptomen die erg op ADD lijken zoals impulsief, rusteloosheid en moeite om je te concentreren. Je kunt dan het idee krijgen dat je ADD hebt terwijl hier helemaal geen sprake van hoeft te zijn. Daarom is het zo belangrijk dat* iemand met ADD moet zorgen voor een gezonde en goede voedingsgewoonte om zo weinig mogelijk de dagelijkse hinder te ervaren. 
* Eet voldoende producten met vitamine-C. Alleen pillen met vitamine-C zijn niet voldoende en lang niet zo goed als wat er in fruit zit. itamine-C ondersteunt de werking van dopamine, een belangrijke neurotransmitter bij de behandeling van ADD.
* Zorg voor extra vitamine B12 en foliumzuur in voeding of in supplementen. Ze verbeteren de hersenfuncties en helpen het afsterven van hersencellen te voorkomen.
* Vitamine E en Seleen verbeteren ook je hersenfuncties 
* Een lage zinkconcentratie en een te hoge magnesiumconcentratie zou volgens veel deskundigen problemen geven bij ADD. Toch kan het schadelijk zijn om hier zelf mee te gaan experimenteren en doe je er verstandig aan dit met een medisch deskundige te bespreken.
* Wees voorzichtig met het nemen van multi-vitaminesupplementen. Wees er op bedacht dat je geen overdosis neemt. Vitamine A,D,E en K (KADE) zijn in vet oplosbaar en kunnen in je lichaam worden opgeslagen. Hierdoor loop je het risico een vergiftiging op te lopen.
* Neem alleen een supplement die de dagelijks aanbevolen hoeveelheid bevat. Dit is voldoende om een vitamine en mineralentekort aan te pakken.
* Blauwe bosbessen en druivenpitextract zijn erg goed voor de gezondheid en voor de hersenen. Ze bevatten veel antioxidanten en kunnen de geheugenprestaties enorm verbeteren. Dit is uit vrij recent onderzoek gebleken.
* Blauwgroene algen hebben ook een positieve effect op de hersenfuncties. Het is de bron van Omega-3 vetzuren die uit visolie wordt vervaardigd.
* Veel water drinken is ook erg goed om te doen. Zorg dat je minimaal anderhalf liter per dag drinkt. Voldoende water helpt je lichaam om makkelijker gifstoffen weg te laten voeren via de blaas.
* Wees terughoudend met bepaalde plantenextracten zoals bijvoorbeeld Ginkgo Biloba. Deze laatste wordt als hersenverbeteraar aangeprezen maar dit is wetenschappelijk nog nooit bewezen. Bovendien vergroot dit middel de kans op een herseninfarct.
* Neem dagelijks een supplement van Omega-3 vetzuren. Bij voorkeur vervaardigd van wilde vissoorten.
* Zorg voor evenwicht binnen je voedingspatroon. Steeds vaker bevatten producten minder bloem en zetmeel wat ook aangeraden wordt door het voedingcentrum. Eet meer fruit en groente, bij voorkeur vers en niet verpakt. Zorg dat elke maaltijd ook over voldoende eiwitten beschikt.
* Neem geen eliminatiedieet waarbij bepaalde soorten voedingsstoffen worden gemeden. Tenzij er sprake is van een voedselallergie. Vaak mis je dan ook andere nuttige voedingsstoffen waardoor je gezondheid er alleen nog maar slechter op wordt.
* Er is nog steeds geen voedingsstof ontdekt waarvan wetenschappelijk is bewezen dat ze de symptomen van ADD kunnen bestrijden. Hoewel sommige mensen dit wel beweren en onderzocht te hebben gaat het vaak om een rapport die vergelijkbaar is met gatenkaas.
* Probeer voedingsmiddel waarvan de ingrediënten je sterk aan de lessen scheikunde doen denken, zoveel mogelijk te vermijden.
* Vermijd voedingsmiddelen met transvetzuren. Ze zitten voornamelijk in pindakaas, snoep, taart, koekjes, chips en in sommige margarine. Transvet verhoogt het slechte LDL-cholesterol en verlaagt het goede beschermende HDL-cholesterol . Wanneer iemand veel transvetten binnen krijgt, wordt de kans op hart- en vaatziekten flink verhoogd. Bovendien hebben transvetzuren een negatieve invloed op de werking van de hersenen.
* Producten waarbij gemeld wordt dat ze gedeeltelijk gehydrogeneerd zijn betekent gewoon dat ze transvetzuren bevatten.
* Wees niet te royaal met koolhydraten. Helemaal niet vlak voor het slapen gaan. Het geeft je hersenen een extra zetje voor het aanmaken van dopamine waarbij je prettig gaat voelen. Er zijn betere manieren om dopamine vrij te laten komen zoals bijvoorbeeld extra beweging voor het slapen gaan. Meditatie is ook een goede mogelijkheid.

Bronnen; addonline.nl, balansdigitaal.nl, levente.nl, wikipedia.org, sadd.nl (ben er vast nog een vergeten)

----------


## Agnes574

Héél goed artikel!!

Artikel betreffende PDD-NOS vind je hier;
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10150

Artikels betreffende ADHD vind je hier;
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=9694

----------


## sietske763

ik slik sinds 6 maanden ritalin en concerta.
het heeft mijn leven wel verbeterd, rust in hoofd, dingen kunnen overzien
wat mij niet verteld is is dat een bijwerking van ritalin een depressie kan zijn waar ik dus totaal onverwacht weer in terecht kwam(had mn andere middelen gestopt, psych wist ervan)en dat ADHDers ook vanuit dit beeld al neiging hebben om depressief te worden.
ik zou wel wat ervaringen willen weten van ritalin slikkers,
aan de ene kant knap je gigantisch op, maar soms mis ik dat hele impulsieve gedrag want dat had ook zoveel leuke dingen, doordat ik het niet kon overzien kwam ik in de meest vreemde lachwekkende situaties terecht.
ik vind mzelf nu zo serieus geworden, valt andere mensen ook op

----------


## hybride

Luus, heb je al deze info ook beschikbaar als een document?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Hybride,
Ik heb het niet als document, maar ik zou het wel voor je in een document (word bestand) kunnen zetten of misschien dat je dat zelf kan doen... 
Als je graag wilt dat ik het doe kun je me een Prive-bericht sturen met je e-mailadres  :Smile:

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Beste,

ik vind dit een bijzonder goed artikel.
Om de moeilijkheden te illustreren bij de diagnosestelling van ADD hierbij een leuke blog: http://www.psycholoog-jovo.be/blog/

Jan

----------

